# GHOST IN THE SHELL Limited Steelbook Packaging with Exclusive Mondo artwork coming to Blu-ray™ + Digital HD March 14, 2017



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “Thrilling, compelling, moving and visually splendid, this isn’t just a classic anime, it’s a great film.”
> - Film4
> 
> 
> ...


----------

